# Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Torpedo Corojo Cigar Review - Good but Overpriced



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a handsome cigar that was good in all aspects,but the toro of this line is much better. The torpedo (which I believe is 5 inches), was a li...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Torpedo Corojo Cigar Review - Good but Overpriced


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I dunno, Cigar Castle in Tamp has them for buy 20 get 10 free, so I availed myself of that deal lol.

Great smoke though. One of my favorite memories was sitting in St Augustine, looking out over the Castillo with a cool breeze, a beautiful woman, a RP Old World Reserve, and a small glass of rum.


----------

